# NVIDIA Working on GeForce GTX TITAN Ultra and GTX TITAN LE



## btarunr (Apr 22, 2013)

A little later this week, AMD will launch its Radeon HD 7990 "Malta" graphics card. All eyes are on AMD, with regards to how the company decides to price the card, regardless of how it ends up performing. If it ends up destabilizing NVIDIA's $999 comfort-zone enjoyed by GeForce GTX TITAN and GTX 690, the company could be forced to either lower pricing, or introduce new SKUs based on the GK110 silicon, especially with the crucial summer shopping season around the corner. 

According to a 3DCenter.org report, NVIDIA could launch not one, but two new SKUs based on the GK110 chip, the GTX TITAN "Ultra", and the GTX TITAN "LE." GTX TITAN LE has turned the rumor mills for some time now. It's being rumored to be a slightly scaled down version of the GTX TITAN, with 2496 CUDA cores, 208 TMUs, 40 ROPs, and a narrower 320-bit wide memory interface, holding 5120 MB of memory. There could be a third GK110 SKU in the works, the GTX TITAN Ultra.






The GTX TITAN Ultra, according to the report, is a minor upscale of the original GTX TITAN. The GTX TITAN doesn't fully utilize the component loadout of the GK110 silicon, leaving an inactive streaming multiprocessor cluster (SMX). The GTX TITAN Ultra could see NVIDIA enabling all components on the GK110, with 2880 CUDA cores and 240 TMUs. NVIDIA could restructure its high-end product stack pricing to accommodate the two new SKUs. GeForce GTX 690 could gradually phase out; GTX TITAN LE could occupy a price-point within the US $599-699 range; GTX TITAN between $940-980, and GTX TITAN Ultra at $1000 or over.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2013)

Titan LE should be 599. Original Titan should be 799, and new Titan Ultra 999.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 22, 2013)

Ultra awesome! Still over my price range.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2013)

So it looks like they are evolving an entire line out of Titan. Does this mean the days of replacing current lines of cards are over? When does it get to the point where the "7 series" comes out and relaces all of this with higher performance at competetive price points? I can understand the original Titan as a specialty card (i.e. 8800 Ultra) but I don't like where this is going. Then again, I guess I'm just not the type of consumer these cards are aimed at.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> So it looks like they are evolving an entire line out of Titan. Does this mean the days of replacing current lines of cards are over?



Of course not. I doubt making a Titan derivative to "replace" a GTX 650 would be better than making a new silicon for the midrange segment. The only advantage the Titan derivative would have is that it's "already there", yet it would still end up being costlier because you have an expensive starting point to begin with, but you disable at least half (or more) of the starting GPU.



erocker said:


> When does it get to the point where the "7 series" comes out and relaces (sic) all of this with higher performance at competetive (sic) price points? I can understand the original Titan as a specialty card (i.e. 8800 Ultra) but I don't like where this is going.



Would that really happen? Anyway, if you do believe that Titan derivatives will be the real successors of the GTX 600 series instead of the GTX 700 series, then there is the implication in that reasoning that 'competitive pricepoints' are actually no longer the 'midrange' or 'mid-high' segments.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

No Titan Ti or XT or GS or GT or several other pointless things they can make out of that chip. This will only irritate enthusiasts who bought a Titan or three, seeing it as the greatest of this gen, and now there's a slightly better one with more power for a slightly higher price.
Total bad move by NVidia here.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmm, I've read other threads on this and I know the LE rumour is quite possible but a Titan Ultra?  Not so sure.

If I'm being honest, if true - it's an incredibly poor call from Nvidia.  To market Titan as the most awesome card ever and supercede it with a card a tad better from the same line of chips in a short space of time is commercially naive.

To do that creates caution.  I bought Titan under the assumption there would be no better single gpu card for the bulk of the year.  Even on the assumption, maybe not until well in to 2014.  That's why I was happy enough to pay for the performance it gives.

But when you top your top of range card with another one very quickly, that creates buyer resentment and caution.  You stop trusting that what you are buying is going to be the best you can and you question if the price will drop in that event.

If Nvidia considered doing this with Titan, I'd reconsider buying Nvidia again for quite some time - and i gave Nvidia a fair bit of cash recently


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> So it looks like they are evolving an entire line out of Titan. Does this mean the days of replacing current lines of cards are over?


I'd doubt it. 
Firstly, the 3DCenter article is supposition- a "what could happen" scenario- not necessarily "what will happen", and secondly, what would you think Nvidia would do with the parts that can't be specced for Quadro/Tesla for reliability/power? Toss them in the dumpster ?


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 22, 2013)

GeForce GTFO TITAN ULTRA EXTREME FTW Edition 6GB GDDR5 512bit


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> what would you think Nvidia would do with the parts that can't be specced for Quadro/Tesla for reliability/power? Toss them in the dumpster ?



To be honest, I'm not quite sure what would make a "Titan Ultra" that couldn't be a Quadro/Tesla. I thought that's what the "cut-down" versions were for.

As you say though, this is all speculative.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2013)

Ppl have less to spend but NVIDIA keeps on ramping up already ridiculously priced super high end cards. Idiotiq much? They're entire ranges of cards are overpriced compared to AMD and they just keep on doing the same thing all over. Seriously NVIDIA, wtf!?


----------



## NC37 (Apr 22, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Ppl have less to spend but NVIDIA keeps on ramping up already ridiculously priced super high end cards. Idiotiq much? They're entire ranges of cards are overpriced compared to AMD and they just keep on doing the same thing all over. Seriously NVIDIA, wtf!?



They have both been overpriced for a couple gens now. nVidia has however, historically been the king of overpricing. Part of the reason they have no designs in the next gen consoles.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2013)

NC37 said:


> They have both been overpriced for a couple gens now. nVidia has however, historically been the king of overpricing. Part of the reason they have no designs in the next gen consoles.



Not really overpriced no. More like back to normal is what it is. The time around the HD4xxx cards was an exception.

@RejZoR: Except for the 650Ti, Ti Boost, 660, 660 Ti and 670 you mean?


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 22, 2013)

According to my contact at EVGA that I have to deal with because of my business.... these will release between late May/June.... and they won't have blower fans. They will in fact have duel fans on top. These cards were originally supposed to be refereed to the GTX 780 and GTX 770.

With that knowledge... yes nvidia is price gouging.... these cards should have originally released @ the  500 and 400 price point.


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2013)

It was obvious that nvidia were going to bring out the uncrippled version of the chip and charge an even fatter premium for it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> It was obvious that nvidia were going to bring out the uncrippled version of the chip and charge an even fatter premium for it.



+1
lol, so true


----------



## BigMack70 (Apr 22, 2013)

Too bad none of these cards are any good for BTC mining... I could live with how stupidly overpriced they are if they were.

I'll stick with my "free" 7970s


----------



## nikko (Apr 22, 2013)

8800GT nov/2007 249$ jul/2008 140$ mar/2009 110$ 
GTX280 jun/2008 699$ jan/2009 330$
GTX285 jan/2009 400$
GTX460 jul/2010 229$ 
GTX560ti jan/2010 250$

Based on all that it is possible that next year there will be 20nm 500$ card shrink ~ 330mm2 of the titan and better. And 2 years from now - 16nm 250$ titan/volta shrink ~ 220mm2 with 2880 alu + 400GB/s memory cube DRAM.


----------



## buggalugs (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow I would be pissed if I bought titan, then they announce titan ultra shortly after.

 All these cards must have been in the works, developed at the same time, so NVidia deliberately kept quiet about it. Bad form.

 Could you image how much Nvidia would charge for graphics if there was no AMD?


----------



## blibba (Apr 22, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Ppl have less to spend but NVIDIA keeps on ramping up already ridiculously priced super high end cards. Idiotiq much? They're entire ranges of cards are overpriced compared to AMD and they just keep on doing the same thing all over. Seriously NVIDIA, wtf!?



Average joe has less to spend, but Nvidia hopes average joe will pick the 650Ti and the like for their drivers and features.

In the high end, rich people haven't gotten any poorer - if anything, the opposite is true. So Nvidia is producing luxury products just like you see in the automobile market, furniture market and goodness knows what else. Yes, they could afford to sell these products for less (though they might run out if they did), but they're just profit maximising, and it's hard to hold that against them given the system they're playing in.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 22, 2013)

*Different rules for different zipcodes*



RCoon said:


> No Titan Ti or XT or GS or GT or several other pointless things they can make out of that chip. This will only irritate enthusiasts who bought a Titan or three, seeing it as the greatest of this gen, and now there's a slightly better one with more power for a slightly higher price.
> Total bad move by NVidia here.



...... that's the double edged sword to being an enthusiast.... there will always come something faster....one has to either settle.....or sell and move on to the next.   There are many who will buy last gen high end tech so the cost of the new wont be as much it appears...all part of the food chain.  buy a titan for $999 sell it for $650 to $700 add another $300 buy latest. After first initial purchase price each upgrade cost around $300... not too bad


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

I feel bad for the guys who waited for titan thinking itll be exclusive and exclusive in price!! 

it would been fantastic as a ''one off'', just imagine they brought an ares range out, people would be sore!


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 22, 2013)

Consumer fetishism :shadedshu


----------



## blibba (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I feel bad for the guys who waited for titan thinking itll be exclusive and exclusive in price!!
> 
> it would been fantastic as a ''one off'', just imagine they brought an ares range out, people would be sore!



Surely Titan GX2 is only a matter of time


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2013)

blibba said:


> Surely Titan GX2 is only a matter of time



I'd love to have a card with that name.


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 22, 2013)

Why they could not include that missing SMX in the first place  really?!

"We will suck you dry"

- business as usual


----------



## iO (Apr 22, 2013)

Titan LE seems logic but I don´t see Nvidia waste the high profit of fully fledged Quadros/Teslas and sell them to gamers for $1200 when they could make multiples instead...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 22, 2013)

Huh, reminds me of their 8 series.

NV: Look at this incredible card, the 8800GTX!
Consumer: Got me two for SLI! I'm so elite now!
NV: Ok, it's two months later, here's the incredible card we meant to release, the 8800 ULTRA! oh, and this cut-down version not even based on the same core, the 8800GT
Consumer: FUUUUUUU, I just bought two 8800GTXs!

I feel bad for all the guys out there that just dropped a grand or two on "The world's most powerful consumer graphics card" as claimed by NV, NV knowing full well the Ultra was in development.
If I had just bought a Titan and could still return it, it would be going back to the store, and I would not be replacing it with another Titan of any variety, and probably not with another NV card. Bastards.
At least when AMD came along and released the 7970GHz Edition a few months after the initial 7970, they also released an official flasher, even if it was released under the radar, so you could simply flash a non-GHz to a GHz.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fanboy for either side, this just seems like unfair business practice and it's not the first time they've done something like this. I _was_ looking forward to triple GTX670s, but now I'm not so sure I want to give them my money.


----------



## Jacez (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, if we needed any more proof that nVidia are on their high horse again.. here comes the Ultra to remind us of the last time they tried to make us pay 50% more for a 5% improvement.

So, Titan LE - 799$, Titan - 999$, Titan "Ultra" - 1299$.

And you know what? I'm actually happy. I see no reason to upgrade at this point, so nVidia, you can go eff yourselves.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> ..and I would not be replacing it with another Titan of any variety, and probably not with another NV card. Bastards..



Pretty much my thoughts entirely.  I'm not so sure they will release a Titan Ultra though.  But if they did the only thing they could do to make it more palatable is release an official BIOS update for the Titan cards that increases voltage and power limits to the cards hardware spec.  That would offer a substantial increase in the performance and wouldn't have the early adopters so pissed off.

You listening Nvidia?  My future GFX purchases switching back to the red team if you're not!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Pretty much my thoughts entirely.  I'm not so sure they will release a Titan Ultra though.  But if they did the only thing they could do to make it more palatable is release an official BIOS update for the Titan cards that increases voltage and power limits to the cards hardware spec.  That would offer a substantial increase in the performance and wouldn't have the early adopters so pissed off.
> 
> You listening Nvidia?  My future GFX purchases switching back to the red team if you're not!



im just thinking, maybe this ''ultra'' is a bit of controversy to get people talking about NVidia cards! 

and then all the titan owners are happy and people who don't want to spend soooo much are content! and NVidia got some free advertising!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im just thinking, maybe this ''ultra'' is a bit of controversy to get people talking about NVidia cards!
> 
> and then all the titan owners are happy and people who don't want to spend soooo much are content! and NVidia got some free advertising!



NVidia: looks guys, look at how much everybody despises our actions and company values since the rumour of us making a quadro chip as a gaming card. just think how much money all this hatred will generate.
They sure pulled a fast one on us.
All kidding aside, it may not even be true. And if it is, nvidia will make money from enthusiasts with too much money, or people contemplating titans but didnt get one straight off the bat, and all the old titan owners will be mad.
But guaranteed, somebody is going to buy it, somewhere, and that will justify it to NVidia.


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> But guaranteed, somebody is going to buy it, somewhere, and that will justify it to NVidia.



Yup, it's the bottom line only that matters to companies. End.


----------



## Eagleye (Apr 22, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> According to my contact at EVGA that I have to deal with because of my business.... these will release between late May/June.... and they won't have blower fans. They will in fact have duel fans on top. These cards were originally supposed to be refereed to the GTX 780 and GTX 770.
> 
> With that knowledge... yes nvidia is price gouging.... these cards should have originally released @ the  500 and 400 price point.



+1

In Q3/Q4 2012 there were a few tech sites that said; Nvidia would release GK110 (now called Titan) as the new 7 series if AMD released the 8 series. nvidia have done exactly that but changed the names so they could charge a premium.

If the Titan SKU`s were supposed to be the nvidia GTX 7 series, then expect at least a few (2/3) more SKU`s based on it.

Can`t wait to see this happen all over again on the 20nm.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 22, 2013)

UPS is bringing me EVGA GTX TITAN tomorrow, backplate I already have. Not a single f*** was given when I read this news. Doesn't make my card any more expensive or slower...


----------



## radrok (Apr 22, 2013)

I laugh at Titan owners


----------



## Flibolito (Apr 22, 2013)

While I agree with some of the points made. People will vote with their money and Titan is sold out everywhere so there is definitely a market for it. As far as overpricing goes it depends. The last few years have been pretty good to me and I have been rather willing to pay a small premium for a card that has software which works very well on all the systems I work on. Making good drivers and so on with proper updates take company resources which cost time and money to do right.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

nikko said:


> 8800GT nov/2007 249$ jul/2008 140$ mar/2009 110$
> GTX280 jun/2008 699$ jan/2009 330$
> GTX285 jan/2009 400$
> GTX460 jul/2010 229$
> ...



8800GT retailed for $300.  I know because I bought one on release day. I don't think they dropped it's price by $50 within a month.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 22, 2013)

If I owned a Titan I'd sell it before they drop the value, then buy the Ultra when it comes out. Paying $1000 and still not having the best card would drive me nuts.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> It was obvious that nvidia were going to bring out the uncrippled version of the chip and charge an even fatter premium for it.



yes, because making a profit would be a terrible thing!


----------



## EpicShweetness (Apr 22, 2013)

Shouldn't this card be the GTX 780 and GTX 770? Or maybe GTX 760/750, make room for whatever new chip their conjuring up. I don't know just seems way to absorbed even at $600.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2013)

Wasn't it obvious with that disabled SMX that there will be full Titan as soon as they bin enough chips?

@qubit: I just realized I almost parroted your post that I've missed


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> It was obvious that nvidia were going to bring out the uncrippled version of the chip and charge an even fatter premium for it.



Exactly, I don't know why so many people are mad about this. I knew and I didn't even buy the first Titan that it wasn't a full fledged GK110 chip and Nvidia was bound to release a full uncut version.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 22, 2013)

EpicShweetness said:


> Shouldn't this card be the GTX 780 and GTX 770? Or maybe GTX 760/750, make room for whatever new chip their conjuring up. I don't know just seems way to absorbed even at $600.



No that's what GK204 is there for and it will be slower then Titan and released before 1st August 2013.

Goggle 780 GTX gpu-z GK204 database


Im going for GCN2 8970 for sure ~ October 2013, it will beat all Titan variants and cheaper too, mark my words 


Maxwell vs Vulcanic Islands (AMD 9000) is another story though, but I cant hold out that long Q2-Q3 2014 or even further away..


----------



## douglatins (Apr 22, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> UPS is bringing me EVGA GTX TITAN tomorrow, backplate I already have. Not a single f*** was given when I read this news. Doesn't make my card any more expensive or slower...



Hehe, trying not to bang your head to the wall?


----------



## douglatins (Apr 22, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> No that's what GK204 is there for and it will be slower then Titan and released before 1st August 2013.
> 
> Goggle 780 GTX gpu-z GK204 database
> 
> ...



I thought amd wasnt going to release high end cards this year anymore


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2013)

do you know how many other things i could buy with $1000?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you know how many other things i could buy with $1000?



Id put a down payment on a new MotoX bike.


----------



## radrok (Apr 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you know how many other things i could buy with $1000?



That's the point that has been brought up so many times and W1zzard has summed it well on his review



> If all you can think of now is the high price: Congratulations, you have realized that the Titan is not for you, and you shouldn't buy one. There are plenty of other choices that will deliver a great gaming performance at more sensible price points. The Titan is for those that really could care less if they spend $500, $1000, or $2000 on a graphics card.



Who bought one or more Titans can probably buy a Titan Ultra, too


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 22, 2013)

douglatins said:


> I thought amd wasnt going to release high end cards this year anymore



Why, 7970 is getting old and AMD postponed GCN2 from early Q1 2013 to Q4 2013 with their game bundle program.

GCN2 8970
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1932/AMD_Radeon_HD_8970.html

Vs 

GTX Titan Ultra
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2358/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_TITAN_ULTRA.html


I think Nvidia said wth we will gonna release it sooner and grab bigger market share with GK204 aka 700 series, but imo it won't go so smooth... ok there will be some demand, but GKx04 is still a midrange chip even if they make it with double cherry on top.

And I try to avoid anything midrange from nvidia, GK104 was a perfect example how buggy it can be, also GF104/114 same story - a big mess from the start, still is in some cases.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 22, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> And I try to avoid anything midrange from nvidia, GK104 was a perfect example how buggy it can be, also GF104/114 same story - a big mess from the start, still is in some cases.



GTX 460 was one of the best if not the best midrange card I have ever owned. What mess? 

Same goes for 8800GT, GTX 260...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> That's the point that has been brought up so many times and W1zzard has summed it well on his review
> 
> 
> 
> Who bought one or more Titans can probably buy a Titan Ultra, too



my point isn't that they are expensive, my point is that i can do many many more things with $1000 than just play video games at OMGFAP FPS.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 22, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> GTX 460 was one of the best if not the best midrange card I have ever owned. What mess?
> 
> Same goes for 8800GT, GTX 260...



Downclocking, stutters, low gpu usage, etc.. That's why i opt for GF110 in the first place and good thing i did.

I've actively followed nvidia forums and i saw multiple complains about it - there are still quite a few issues.. GK104 aka 680gtx had similar symptoms, most got fixed but yeah after a good year or so..

Anyway lets leave this for another topic


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

I dont think its the price but the perceived value in general.

GPU cycle before its replaced by something better at same price or less average 2yrs, 2yr 1/2 max.

Like my office chair preferance.  A $80 to $300 dollar chair would do me just fine.  Not so good quality, horrible on body but it will last me 2-3yrs.

A Hermin Miller chair on the other hand will last minimal 12yrs (guarantee) cost $800-$1500 much and is much more comfortable and adjustable.  All my home desk chairs are Herman Millers office chairs (Aeron, Mirra, Embody) and you dont have to worry about a cheaper version since they wont feel the same.

You also dont get the same customer service aswell.  A GPU vendor isnt going to send out a certified chair personal (Yes, they actually have those since I had a issue with one of the arm rest a few years back) to your home to fix or replace an issue for you free of charge.


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 22, 2013)

Damn bastards Nvidia, clipping 1K cards one after another. An additional SMX unit, ohhh WOW.....


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 22, 2013)

So if they're giving us the 780 and 770 now what are they going to do for their next release cycle? Just drop prices to fit in around the 8000 series? We know they certainly could afford to. I can just picture the grins over at nvidia when they saw the 7000 series performance numbers. They knew they'd be rolling in cash for a few years. Suddenly they find themselves a year ahead of their competition, rearranging bargain parts and giving them top shelf prices, no longer under any pressure to rush anything to market. They could probably cut their prices in half and slaughter AMD if they wanted to. It just such a ridiculous gap technology gap right now.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

To quote a semi-smart guy 



Xzibit said:


> If this is a trend for Nvidia then it will play out something like this.
> 
> K20x = GTX Titan $999
> K20 = GTX Titan-mini $849-$899
> K6000 = GTX Titan-supermini $699-799 due to 3GB memory  (Same performance as 7970 GHz)



Titan Ultra is doubt full since the article is writen from a speculation point or did everyone miss that along with the 8970 reference. 

It would also mean after 2yrs+ Nvidia finaly would deliver a fully functional GK110. Meaning enough of them are bad over a 2yr manufacturing process that up until now its had enough quantity for a GeForce variant.
Highly unlikely and Nvidia would be screaming out there lungs through press releases to taunt a fully working GK110 to the HPC community. Which hasnt happened.

From the speculation piece as fas as performance it looks like the TITAN LE which is likely due out. will be on par with 7970 GHZ Edition.  Paying extra $200-$300 doesnt seam that well thought out.

Be curiouse if the TITAN issues will plague the TITAN LE.


----------



## radrok (Apr 22, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Titan Ultra is doubt full since the article is writen from a speculation point or did everyone miss that along with the 8970 reference.
> 
> It would also mean after 2yrs  Nvidia finaly would deliver a fully functional GK110. Meaning enough of them are bad over a 2yr manufacturing process that up until now its had enough quantity for a GeForce variant.
> Highly unlikely and Nvidia would be screaming out there lungs through press releases to taunt a fully working GK110 to the HPC community. Which hasnt happened.



Agreed, the Titan Cray would have definitely been the first choice for a full fledged GK110, which at this point in their timeline wasn't possibile due to yields.

I'm more and more inclined to think that the additional SMX acts as a buffer of tolerance between defective dies and I wouldn't be surprised if some Titan/K20X products do not share the exact same CUDA cluster disabled.




Xzibit said:


> Be curiouse if the TITAN issues will plague the TITAN LE.



Which issues? My Titans work flawlessly.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 22, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> It would also mean after 2yrs+ Nvidia finaly would deliver a fully functional GK110.


If it were two years then I doubt that there would be as much whining in this thread - or possibly the whining would be of a different flavour..."_about time, why'd it take so long_".

First shipments of GK110 occurred 7 months ago, and taped out in January 2012- which would make late-March the date of the first run-time verification. Hardly "2+ years".


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Be curiouse if the TITAN issues will plague the TITAN LE.





radrok said:


> Which issues? My Titans work flawlessly.



All I can think of is the voltage and power limits?  Apart from that, there is nothing technically wrong with it from a manufacturing standpoint.  Price is nuts _obviously_ but so is my PC.

And these limits are arguably a derivative of the HPC eco friendly tag the Titan has.  I'm running now at 1124MHz core with 6650MHz memory on 1.18v.  This is giving me 10-15% above stock.  No issues here at all.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 22, 2013)

We all knew faster cards that Titan would be released, and heck, for even less money there were already "better" alternatives if you are into bragging rights like high scores and FPS numbers (that actually mean little in terms of user satisfaction), it's a known fact of our little "hobbie" that you're never truly done building your ultimate gaming rig. 

I have thorougly enjoyed my Titans, and in all my years building computers, seldomly I've felt so satisfied with my investment (Voodoo 2, Radeon 9800, GeForce 6800 to cite these "halo" cards). 

The fact that this Ultra card might be coming out, doesn't bother me the slightlest, why would it? I love my cards, and love the fact that for the first time I had the courage to go with water cooling to fully reach their potential, that's how I think most Titan card owners feel (or any other ppl who love being on the bleeding edge of performance), and in fact, if Ultra means you can get a second or a third Titan for a lower price, then the more power to you 

That's my two cents anyways


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> a second or a third Titan for a lower price, then the more power to you



Hmm.... Hadn't looked at it that way.....

No, one's enough for me...

for now


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> Which issues? My Titans work flawlessly.





the54thvoid said:


> All I can think of is the voltage and power limits?  Apart from that, there is nothing technically wrong with it from a manufacturing standpoint.  Price is nuts _obviously_ but so is my PC.
> 
> And these limits are arguably a derivative of the HPC eco friendly tag the Titan has.



Rest can be attributed to driver related stuff  but thats my curiosity if its going to be any different then the TITAN from feedback they've gotten or not.


----------



## radrok (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry but I stopped at "Nvidia Forums"


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 22, 2013)

Nvidia would be great if they would quit charging a premium for their products.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Rest can be attributed to driver related stuff[/URL]  but thats my curiosity if its going to be any different then the TITAN from feedback they've gotten or not.



So drivers then.  Well, just as well they're generally pretty sound then.  

No, i don't see any plaguing issues tbh.  But if you keep looking on forums about faults on a card you don't own you will find exactly what you want to find.  Bad science.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> I'm sorry but I stopped at "Nvidia Forums"



Yet, your here in an forum. 

Where else would you have people go to look for answers for there hardware.  Forums most likely be it ChipMaker or AIB distributor you can filter most of the community cheerleading

Soap box post 



the54thvoid said:


> So drivers then.  Well, just as well they're generally pretty sound then.
> 
> No, i don't see any plaguing issues tbh.  But if you keep looking on forums about faults on a card you don't own you will find exactly what you want to find.  Bad science.



No, I actually look on the Forums for cards I do own and see if those issues have been corrected in new series for possible upgrades.

I dont asume since I dont have an issue with something that someone should have the same experience as I do, nor if they dont that his issue is un-warrented since it doesnt match my experience there for void.

Even after that I go ahead and buy 3 or 4 cards and bring them home and see if those issues are indeed corrected.


I was getting to the point of if its less AIB restricted then the TITAN, TITAN LE could be a better buy and better OC friendly.


----------



## radrok (Apr 22, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Yet, your here in an forum.
> 
> Where else would you have people go to look for answers for there hardware. Forums be it ChipMaker or AIB distributor.



Are you seriously comparing TPU to nV forums? Please don't


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 22, 2013)

Hope this worth much more than the actual Titan.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Nvidia would be great if they would quit charging a premium for their products.



Really, AMD is slapping them silly right now with cheap prices on cards that perform better then Nvidia's cards, with 3 Free AAA titles.


----------



## BigMack70 (Apr 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Really, AMD is slapping them silly right now with cheap prices on cards that perform better then Nvidia's cards, with 3 Free AAA titles.



Add to that the fact that my 7970s reimbursed themselves and made me $1k so far in profit from BTC and yeah...

I can handle needing to use a framerate limiter in gaming. 

But cheers to all you guys dropping several dimes on e-peen graphics cards... they sure look impressive (and my cards were definitely bought in part as e-peen cards when they launched, so I understand the motive)


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Really, AMD is slapping them silly right now with cheap prices on cards that perform better then Nvidia's cards, with 3 Free AAA titles.



nVidia card prices haven't budged because they are still selling at there respective price points, why drop prices when you don't need to?

AMD are doing what they need to do, but make no mistake they would love to be able to sell their cards for a higher price if they could.


----------



## jihadjoe (Apr 23, 2013)

Attention, Titan users that we suckered into thinking you would be having the fastest single GPU card for a few years to come: Please buy this new ULTRA card to retain that epeen. 

--Nvidia, April 2013


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 23, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> nVidia card prices haven't budged because they are still selling at there respective price points, why drop prices when you don't need to?
> 
> AMD are doing what they need to do, but make no mistake they would love to be able to sell their cards for a higher price if they could.



Because they are overpriced.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 23, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Because they are overpriced.



Does it upset you nVidia sell more cards at a higher price?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 23, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Does it upset you nVidia sell more cards at a higher price?



PC builders are buying more cards or PC manufacturers?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 23, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> PC builders are buying more cards or PC manufacturers?



You tell me. nVidia make money, AMD... not so much.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 23, 2013)

Dream Prices, but have no idea if they are legit or not (probably not imo).


----------



## jihadjoe (Apr 23, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Dream Prices, but have no idea if they are legit or not (probably not imo).



I would jizz my pants if those prices were true. And I bet AMD managers would pee in theirs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 23, 2013)

Still seeing rumours the le version will be the new 780gtx  with gk 104 ?? As 《770 gtx but a new stepping of gk104


----------



## OneCool (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to see AMD drop the HD 9800XT bomb like old school days!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 23, 2013)

Eagleye said:


> +1
> 
> In Q3/Q4 2012 there were a few tech sites that said; Nvidia would release GK110 (now called Titan) as the new 7 series if AMD released the 8 series. nvidia have done exactly that but changed the names so they could charge a premium.
> 
> ...



Funny you mention this huh??? Look at the article today.... Shows that I do actually got a source huh?


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2013)

With the news today, things make a little bit more sense now.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 27, 2013)

OneCool said:


> I want to see AMD drop the HD 9800XT bomb like old school days!!



me too, and i think they will with either that real 8970 GCN2 (Curaçao) in october or with Vulcanic Islands next year


----------



## Linkaboutit (May 24, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...... that's the double edged sword to being an enthusiast.... there will always come something faster....one has to either settle.....or sell and move on to the next.   There are many who will buy last gen high end tech so the cost of the new wont be as much it appears...all part of the food chain.  buy a titan for $999 sell it for $650 to $700 add another $300 buy latest. After first initial purchase price each upgrade cost around $300... not too bad



True. Who's selling? =8)~


----------

